# Adult Unbanded Homer Looking For Home



## jcapozze (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi All,

NYC/TRISTATE AREA. Recently rescued an unbanded, adult homing pigeon. Homing pigeon was injured, and had a severe laceration on the left and right legs. Had a veterinarian stitch up both legs. Took a month for the bird to recover fully. Hoping to find a good home for this guy/girl. Sex unknown, racing history unknown.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Beautiful bird indeed. Hope finds a good home. Thanks for helping him.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird! Thank you for helping him.


----------



## Navarretes (Jan 10, 2015)

*I wouldn't mind having him*

I have two pigeons now as pets and loft and aviary I have built outside. I wouldn't mind having him, but I don't know anything about shipping the little guy, do you? I don't race them, or breed or eat them, just keep them in the aviary and enjoy watching them. I just recently took in my second pigeon that was going to be culled because the colors weren't show quality. Let me know! Vanessa


----------



## jcapozze (Aug 25, 2015)

Navarretes said:


> I have two pigeons now as pets and loft and aviary I have built outside. I wouldn't mind having him, but I don't know anything about shipping the little guy, do you? I don't race them, or breed or eat them, just keep them in the aviary and enjoy watching them. I just recently took in my second pigeon that was going to be culled because the colors weren't show quality. Let me know! Vanessa


Great, I messaged you!


----------

